# Pygmy/LaMancha Cross?



## Rechellef (May 17, 2011)

I know this sounds like a silly question, but some friends of our raise Pygmys and they are interested in breeding one of their does because they are interested in possibly the dairy end of the goat world. My buckling's momma is a heavy milker, so the genese are there. Would this cross result in a potential dairy goat? Would it be the same as a mini-mancha or does it have to be a ND crossed with a LaMancha to get a mini dairy goat?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well Liz has pygmies and is happy with the amount of milk they give her so it can depend. I would be a bit worried breeding a big LaMancha buck to a little pygmy doe that there could be birthing complications.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with freedomstarfarm. I'd reverse the genders, put a LaMancha doe with a Pygmy buck. She'd have to be young though haha


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I would advise your friends to find a standard dairy goat to breed with your buck. I would worry about the size difference.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

If you are going to breed Pygmy/LaMancha crosses, I think you should breed the Pygmy buck to the LaMancha doe. It would most likely be easy on her since that would be smaller than a PB LaMancha kid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

NEVER use a standard buck to breed a pygmy or ND dwarf doe... Do as was posted, use a mini buck with a standard doe. The resulting kids would be too big for the doe to deliver and you risk losing the doe and the kids.

Yep...I am pleased with my pygmy/ND cross does output...and before my pygmy Dolly passed she was one of my best milkers, udders weren't great like what you'd see with a ND doe who is bred to be a producer but the output as well as the milk itself was great!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes.... Lamancha doe to Pygmy Buck!!
And there are some breeders who did do that. They mak excellent meat animals or pack animals or dairy producers. They also are just a bit bigger than Pygmies once they mature. :thumb:


----------

